# We're Still Around :)



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I literally have not posted anything on here for a VERYY long time! My apologies!

Anyways, Maddie and I have been doing great. We obtained our RE title in October, with a third and a first place. I was very proud of how well she'd done that weekend. (see, I haven't even been on here in so long to brag!) :doh:

On another note, we have been training right now for about a month after taking the winter off...because of my basketball schedule. She seems to be doing pretty decent. But I'm just not quite satisfied with a few things. Her heeling and attention have remained the same, and I guess I'm just expecting more out of her. We have a pretty big crabbing problem going on right now. I'm considering buying one of Janice Gunn's armbands for attention. My only question is, have any of you guys used one, and what do you think of them?

I'm *hoping* to trial in May at a specialty, but I want to be ready before we even step foot in that Novice A ring. (scary stuff, I know!)

I hope all of you have been doing well and have had successes at shows!

P.S.=I graduate high school in about 26 school days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MaddieMagoo*

MaddeMagoo

Glad you are back!

Maddie sounds like a very smart girl!

Congrats in advance on graduating High School!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hey - glad you're back!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

welcome back and thanks for the update! Sounds like you have been VERY busy!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your RE and your upcoming graduation!

I've use an attention armband with Augie and it helps a lot, but he is very food motivated. In training I now keep the food in the armband so it isn't visible, but periodically use the attention armband as a refresher.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

I bought Janice Gunn's armband this morning. She has a pretty good understanding of attention. But, I feel this well only help make it more of a better understanding for her. We also found out our club does a weekly drop-in class. How awesome is that?!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats on your RE! I'm entering my youngest in his first rally trial next month :nervous:

If the attention arm band doesn't work for you, you can be the first to try my new, revolutionary attention Boobie Band! :lol:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome back! Glad to see that you and Maddie are doing so well.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Congrats on your RE! I'm entering my youngest in his first rally trial next month :nervous:
> 
> If the attention arm band doesn't work for you, you can be the first to try my new, revolutionary attention Boobie Band! :lol:


Well good luck to you as well!!  

Oh boy, I'm not sure if I want to know what that is!! Lol!


----------

